# Can you upgrade the Burrs on an Oracle Touch?



## CuppaJoe81 (Aug 6, 2021)

I was wondering if it is possible to upgrade the burrs in my Oracle Touch's grinder. I have just been watching a James Hoffman YouTube video about upgrading free standing grinder's burrs with better SSP ones and I was wondering if that is in any way possible to do with the Oracles grinder.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm 99.9999% sure you can't.


----------

